# geismen group buy??



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking about grabbing a couple geismen bulbs, probably 2 aqua flora(if i remember right, this is the one thats higher in the reds) and one midday.

unfortunatly, geismen are REALLY expensive, and was thinking that if there was enough interest, maybe we could grab a case. But before i started hunting around, i thought i'd better see what kind of interest there was in here.

Anyone intereted?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

What length and wattage are you thinking?

BTW where are you located?


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm in surrey, but work all over, so a meeting situation shouldn't be hard to figure out.

I'm thinking the 48" ho t-5 54w


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

someguy, 
How much do you mean when you say they are really expensive? I just bought a Giesemann bulb the other day.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Ocean Aquatics. I've bought some before from them and they are very reasonably priced there. Maybe you guys could score a case price or something from them. Shipping T5's is dicey as they are so delicate.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i;d be interested in a few 48" 54w.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i beleive they are 27-33 at ocean, and i'm hoping to get enough to get a bulk price....

adz, how many you thinking?


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I looked in Ocean Aquatics site. They charge close to the same for their Giesemann bulbs as J & L Aquatics sells Giesemanns for.
I called Ocean Aquatics to ask if their German bulbs (their description) were actually Giesemann and they said they were.
He told me he would change their description of them on their site to avoid confusion.

I'm editing because I put some wrong info here. Ocean Aquatics has the 48 inch Giesemann Midday bulbs but do not have or keep the Aquaflora bulbs in stock. They would order it if requested and it takes 3 or 4 days to get. I was told this when i phoned them.
J&L Aquatics has them in stock.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm thinking acouple aqua flora and a coupole midday ones so 4 only..


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I use 1 AF to 3 MD.
I like this color the best personally, you might want to see first.
Also, buy at least an extra bulb or two just in case.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

JL has always given me a deal when I order somewhat in bulk. Does anyone have a relationship with Ocean to negotiate the deal? Get a price, and we can go to JL and see if they can meet or beat? I would really like to try these as I have heard such good things about them. Yet at twice the cost of T5's I usually buy It would be great to get a deal to try them out... I would go for 2MD and 1AF if the price was reasonably better than retail..


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Someguy 

2 af
1 md

ibenu

1 af
2md

adz1

2af
2md


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

yah i just wanted to get some numbers before contacting anyone. It's hard for them to take someone seriously when they call and say, " um yah, i'm like on the internets webgroup thing, and like yah, we want somebulbs, but we don't wanna pay what your charging" LMAO alright, well maybe i wouldn't talk like that, but, yah, just wanted to make sure there was more then just me interested........

as it stands now, i beleive we're 2 short for a case. (assuming they come in 12 packs, beer does, doesn't everything??lol)

I'm going to try and contact them, and see what they say.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

For those of us new to lighting - why is geismen a good brand?


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Does anybody know, are giesmman bulbs compatyble with sunblaster fixtures.If so, I might be interested.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

t-5's are universal.... so as long as the sunblaster is a high output, there should be no reason that is wouldn't work.....

Geismen is a brand name. Some consider them to be better then others for effieciency this that and the other. I've found some places that claim Geismen is strong, and or lasts longer. and i've found other places that think you can get more usablr light from other bulbs.

If you average all the opinions that i've found on the subject, the MIDDAY's are pretty much par for the course.

However, the AQUAFLORA bulbs, are in the 6700k area needed for great plant growth, but have had some colour tweaking, so that they can amplify the colours of the plants and fish, especially reds and blues reportedly.

I personally find that typical 6700k's have a bit of greenish tinge to them, and 10,000k washes out colours a bit. I've had the AUQUAFLORA before a while ago, and if i remember right, it had almost a kind of pinkish tinge to it. So it makes a nice balance to the spectrum.

The wholesale rep for ocean aquatics is away for the weekend, so hopefully i'll have some numbers early next week. I'll contact JL after that.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

pdoutaz said:


> For those of us new to lighting - why is geismen a good brand?


It's German made. (BMW Eheim girls etc.....)

Just kidding and I know nothing about the technical aspects of light bulbs but I bought a 48" Giesemann Aquaflora bulb the other day. Before buying it,i was able to compare a Giesemann bulb with the comparable Coralife Colormax bulb side x side in a test fixture with reflectors. The difference in brightness was so dramatic that i spent the extra eight bucks without hesitation. The Coralife bulb looked dim and ready for repacement whereas the Giesemann was blindingly bright. As i said, i can't tell you why it's brighter, i just know it definitely was. Whether that's better i don't know but it sold me. That plus i had read good reviews on the brand and wasn't completely kidding about liking German made products.

The other bulb in my fixture is a 6700K Coralife bulb that i got new for 13 bucks a few weeks ago. The other day, my intention was to go get the Colormax bulb to complement it in my Hagen fixture but after the comparison, i didn't buy it. Nothing against Coralife as i was about to grab another of their bulbs and i don't know any different but i would spend the money on the Giesemann bulbs now. Also, I was only able to compare these two brands so i'm sure there are other good choices out there.

Money's tight and i need other fish tank related items but I am seriously thinking of trying to get in on this possible Giesemann group buy and get a 48" Midday bulb to replace the 6700K daylight Coralife i just got. That may be silly but i want the Giesemann MD bulb to complement the AF now anyway.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm hoping to have this set by the end of next, if everything goes well, so you still got some time WCL


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright, i have an aproximate price for the bulbs, but have agreed to not post it on the forum, so please if your interested PM me. In order to get this price, would do have to meet the MIN purchase of 30 bulbs. Spred the word, lets see if we can drum up a couple more people and make this happen.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Are are you also able to order 36" bulbs? if so i'll be interested in a couple af bulbs too.

One quick question tho, would picking up the bulbs be a problem? I noticed your location says "en" on it but i'm not sure where that really is.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> Are are you also able to order 36" bulbs? if so i'll be interested in a couple af bulbs too.
> 
> One quick question tho, would picking up the bulbs be a problem? I noticed your location says "en" on it but i'm not sure where that really is.


means he hasn't added a location...


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i suppose i haven't added a location, well, then, i should do that,lol sorry bout that. I'm in surrey BTW

i'll have to check on having various sizes. I don't know how much we're pushing our luck to have 2 different bulb types in the order, so i'll have to look into whether different sizes would be a problem.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Someguy 

3 af
1 md

ibenu

1 af
2md

adz1

2af
2md

Alym (pending price confirmation)

2af
1md


14 total so far! 


Friday close to the group buy @ 11am!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah.. let me know either way.

If you can do a different size.. great... if not.. no hard feelings at all


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

if you can get 36" i would be interested in atleast 2 possibly 4 depending on pricing.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

just a note, group buy is closing tomorow, so if your interested, please contact me asap, so we can get our numbers together.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

EXTENDED

We need to get another 6 more bulbs worth to make the 30 needed to make the order, anyone else interested?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Guys, if anyone is thinking of getting some bulbs, this is a great time to pull the trigger - if not, the whole thing basically falls apart. We're 6 bulbs shy at the moment...


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll give it till the end of the week, and then as the great alym says, it all falls apart


----------

